
HP, Dell and Microsoft look to join electronics exodus from China - mlacks
https://asia.nikkei.com/Economy/Trade-war/HP-Dell-and-Microsoft-look-to-join-electronics-exodus-from-China
======
whereistimbo
I don't know whether this is good or bad for Chinese citizen in general
because I've heard most of the labor are often underpaid. Also it's weird if
Lenovo, a Chinese company, actually moving production out of China.

